# Getting money out of US dollar RRSP account



## fryman (May 28, 2009)

I have part of my RRSP invested in RBC us dollar account. Is this money going to have to be converted to Canadian before withdrawal or rolling into a RRIF? Any chance I could withdraw as US cash in retirement?

Thanks


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see why not ... others report they can get US cash out of their USD TFSAs/RRSPs today.

I have not looked into it though.


Cheers


----------

